

Someone will try to ruin your life. Make sure they fail. - mkr-hn
http://bitoftech.mkronline.com/2011/08/18/someone-will-try-to-ruin-your-life-make-sure-they-fail/

======
mkr-hn
I'm not sure if that Firefox plugin that sniffs gmail passwords even with
HTTPS still works. But it's still good to use a VPN and make sure you're
always using HTTPS.

